# Pricecutter/Eagle America



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

For those of you who did'nt get the newest catolog. Item #106-0412R ,1/4" diameter 1" cut length,2.5" OAL, 1/4" shank, solid carbide upcut spiral bit. You must enter this item number to get it for $9.99, you will not find it on their website. Enter code E29021 for free shipping through 3/15/09


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have to admit ,I've been holding back on this till payday since quantities are limited. But they were still available when I ordered a few tonight. I find myself using 1/4' spiral bits more and more, especially for cutting circles and patterns


----------

